

Show HN: Project management software for movie production - wj

This software is primarily aimed at micro budget and student producers who do much of their collaboration over the Internet rather than face to face in an office on a studio lot. I think the key selling feature is the ability to export a script from Final Draft and then automatically create the scene breakdowns and production board. The dominant player in the space is Movie Magic with their Scheduling and Budgeting software which run about $500 each. $1,000 is the whole budget for a lot of student films. For simpler productions this captures the basic features that they would need in addition to the project management and not being tied to a laptop or desktop.<p>I'd love to hear any and all feedback either via comments below or email to info at the domain name.<p>http://www.indieintern.com<p>Thanks.<p>p.s. I created a coupon for one month free on the first two levels of plans for anybody that wants to try it out. Use “hackernews” when signing up.
======
wj
Link:

<http://www.indieintern.com>

